# Subs wanted : St. Charles, IL area



## scottL

As accounts are now coming in we are building our subs list. Looking for dependable, hard workers ( no whiners ), with solid equipment/transport and email/cell phone. Sorry no loos e cannons wanted. 

>Snow plow trucks( newer ). 8.5' blades, vee blades, bucket mode
>tail gate spreaders, or vee boxes
>labor ( lots ), shovelers/snow blowers
>bobcat's with 8'/10' bucket and two speeds.

All owner/operator situations.

PM me. We pay a fair rate along with bonuses. Area includes; St. Charles, West Chicago, Carol Stream, and surrounding route.


----------



## Banger

^^^ PM sent!


----------



## triplaz

scottL;814280 said:


> As accounts are now coming in we are building our subs list. Looking for dependable, hard workers ( no whiners ), with solid equipment/transport and email/cell phone. Sorry no loos e cannons wanted.
> 
> >Snow plow trucks( newer ). 8.5' blades, vee blades, bucket mode
> >tail gate spreaders, or vee boxes
> >labor ( lots ), shovelers/snow blowers
> >bobcat's with 8'/10' bucket and two speeds.
> 
> All owner/operator situations.
> 
> PM me. We pay a fair rate along with bonuses. Area includes; St. Charles, West Chicago, Carol Stream, and surrounding route.


Please, write me your cell!!!


----------



## scottL

triplaz;816855 said:


> Please, write me your cell!!!


main number 630 2 3 4 7 2 0 9


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

sent you a PM


----------



## Paula

Scott, 

Looking for work for my trucks and bobcat, very reliable, use to plow at springhill mall and northbrook court. Very interested in helping out!

Please call, 

Paula
815482-6990
I have shovelers too!


----------



## Dissociative

scottL;814280 said:


> Sorry no loos e cannons wanted.


what are you trying to say??...LOL

i was gonna call but not now....


----------



## Jenkins12

PM Sent......


----------



## scottL

Dissociative;870436 said:


> what are you trying to say??...LOL
> 
> i was gonna call but not now....


:crying: :laughing: no you weren't. besides you still owe me


----------



## ridefree215

message sent!


----------



## scottL

Guys,

I appreciate the response I've gotten....Some of you are just to far away to be practical.

I'm looking for *one additional plower* and *one backup*. The location is centered around St. Charles, IL / West Chicago, IL.

Please be real on how far you can realistically drive. For instance Rockford is a bit far during the snow.


----------



## JaimeG

I have two John Deere 325's, one with an 8ft pusher, the other with an 8ft plow with wings. I'm in Elgin, what would be pay per hour? PM me.


----------



## Jenkins12

Im in west chicago i sent pm a few days ago


----------



## Dissociative

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=90061


----------



## FEFMedia

I am sure he has all the people he needs 

Edit: I say that now.. wait until first snow fall. We all would want tons of backup plowers


----------



## scottL

Actually ...... I am meeting with some plowsite folks tomorrow to see if they will work out.

I'm trying to fill; 
1) route for N Aurora through St. Charles
2) Back up or part time plower for the Carol Stream area
3) Need a plower for the glen ellen/lombard area. <<<<This one I have no decent leads for.


----------



## MyPlowTruck

*N Aurora through St. Charles*

Scott

Let me know if you need someone still for the N Aurora through St.Charles. I have 5 years experence and am located in the Yorkville area.

Thanks 
Stuart


----------



## twinbrothers

Im located out of Lombard what work how much


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Scott, I am in Plano and was waiting on another job that fell through. If you still are looking for the N. Aurora to St. Charles give me a call on my cell. My sig has my trucks and spreaders listed. 630-327-8911.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## cplmac

I called and left a message earlier today. I've got an '01 F250 with an 8'2" Boss PolyV and a Buyers TGSUBPROA Spreader. Just picked up a pallet of bags today as well, but that's for something else...


----------



## Banger

scottL;874433 said:


> Actually ...... I am meeting with some plowsite folks tomorrow to see if they will work out.
> 
> I'm trying to fill;
> 1) route for N Aurora through St. Charles
> 2) Back up or part time plower for the Carol Stream area
> 3) Need a plower for the glen ellen/lombard area. <<<<This one I have no decent leads for.


I would rather hit this then Carol Stream after Mikes lots in DG


----------



## benbarnes

Hey ScottL iv been plowing for the past 4 years at SNow and Ice Removal and recently lost my accounts i have a 8 ft western and im in the areas you are looking for a sub in very interested. 630 738 0946


----------



## benbarnes

Banger;876113 said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> I would rather hit this then Carol Stream after Mikes lots in DG


I am in all areas you are looking for help in ifneeded please contace me at 630 738 0946


----------



## benbarnes

Email is [email protected] if it is easier thank you allfor your time


----------



## scottL

Were set for the moment. But, I will keep your name! Thanks!!!


----------



## split2ndnova

*still looking?*

I live in Bartlett and I have no other obligations to speak of. I have plowed for 10 years. I am no longer working with my cousin. He has decided to let his accounts go and close his company due to a new job. I wish this news had come in October.

Please let me know if it is OK to contact you,

Billy 630-715-9909

Thanks.


----------



## Dissociative

come on Scott, contact a brother here.....i'm still looking.


----------



## cplmac

Scott if you are still looking for a back-up/part timer for the Carol Stream area drop me a line. I'm looking to pick up a little bit of work to supplement the accounts I have and part time seems like it would fit the bill. I'm from the West Chicago area originally so I know the area and Carol Stream is only a half hour drive from me.


----------

